# Must read!!! this Industry must come together!!



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

To Rich,

Thank you for reaching out for the kingsolver Family .
Me and my wife will be sending our donation tomorrow.

Donation Info

A memorial fund has been set up for Kingsolver's family. Donations can be sent to:

Dennis Kingsolver Fund
Bank of America
Vivion Road
(Antioch Shopping Center)
Kansas City, MO 64119


Source,

http://www.thekansascitychannel.com/news/4769832/detail.html


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Just FYI. He is talking about Larry K. of HauntWorld and not me.


----------

